

Want to try out Sproutcore? Have a read into TemplateView - jeroenvandijk
http://blog.sproutcore.com/post/3594199971/introducing-sc-templateview-now-with-tutorial

======
rudenoise
Sorry but your apostrophe is stopping me parsing the sentence, Template View's
what?

~~~
jeroenvandijk
Argh thanks. Just updated it.

